
Show HN: Mobile micro-payments demo - TACIXAT
http://dailyprog.org:8888/money
======
TACIXAT
This is a demo for what I think online payments should look like. It simulates
protected content and a mobile wallet for making payments. Having low-fee
micro transactions could allow us to move away from the ad-based tracking
economy and instead, we could simply pay a few cents (or even fractions of a
cent!) for things online. The demo leads to a post I wrote up about building
out this idea. Let me know what you think!

